# "Best Animal Crossing" Video



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2012)

Found this video and I completely disagree with the order, lol






The right order is clearly

1. GameCube
2. Wild World
3. City Folk

!


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 4, 2012)

For me, it's the perfect order! Like the home consoles!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Totally the wrong order.

1.Gamecube
2.Wild World
3.City Folk

At least, that's how I see it, Gamecube I always pick up to play, Wild World I try to play every night now that it's summer and pick it up occasionally in the other seasons, city folk I only play on holidays.


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 4, 2012)

I liked
1. GC
2. ACCF
3. ACWW
I certainly hope the analog clock WON'T be coming back in AC3DS. I liked it digital. I can read my watch, but on a digital screen? Geeeeeeh lol. I wish the Gamecubey music would come back.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 4, 2012)

For me 
1 City folk
2 Wild world
3 GC

I starte with ww then like last year I started playin cf and I've never played GC


----------



## Cloud (Jul 4, 2012)

Dylab said:


> For me
> 1 City folk
> 2 Wild world
> 3 GC
> ...



Same here


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

Never played the GC version so I can't say anything about that. :\

But WW>CF for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

The proper order is the oldest to newest. Until AC3DS comes out of course, then it'll be-
1. GC
2. WW
3. 3DS
4. CF


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

If you rate it on events, city folk is second, but with lasting appeal which is most important to me, city folk is last, City Folk most likely was only the top because it's the newest and people got it who didn't own any other versions.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> If you rate it on events, city folk is second, but with lasting appeal which is most important to me, city folk is last, City Folk most likely was only the top because it's the newest and people got it who didn't own any other versions.



Exactly what I was thinking. Not to be.. well, yeah, it is mean. But the Wii didn't have very many fun games where you didn't have to flail your arms around to play, so when CF came out it appealed to a lot of people who owned a Wii. It got popular and like you said, it was a ton of people's first AC game.
But with AC vets, we disagree due to the fact CF didn't offer a whole lot more than what WW already had.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Not to be.. well, yeah, it is mean. But the Wii didn't have very many fun games where you didn't have to flail your arms around to play, so when CF came out it appealed to a lot of people who owned a Wii. It got popular and like you said, it was a ton of people's first AC game.
> But with AC vets, we disagree due to the fact CF didn't offer a whole lot more than what WW already had.



Yeah but it was definitely an improvement from WW to CF. Another thing that has improved in every version is storage space(and I am not including the letters with gifts attached in the post office).


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Never played the GC version, but i've seen quiet a bit of it.
My order would be
GC
CF
WW


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

here's the COMPLETE order, (animal forest included)      
animal forest
animal forest +
animal forest +e
animal crossing
animal crossing wild world
animal crossing city folk
animal crossing 3Ds (coming out in 2013)


----------



## jebug29 (Aug 3, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> here's the COMPLETE order, (animal forest included)
> animal forest
> animal forest +
> animal forest +e
> ...


Actually, Animal Crossing came out before e+. Animal Crossing is why they decided to go back and make e+ (because of the features added in ACGC, they took it back, retranslated it into Japanese, and added even more features)


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 4, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> here's the COMPLETE order, (animal forest included)
> animal forest
> animal forest +
> animal forest +e
> ...



Are you bumping purposely to p*** me off?


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 4, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> here's the COMPLETE order, (animal forest included)
> animal forest
> animal forest +
> animal forest +e
> ...



animal crossing 3ds is animal crossing jump out! NOOB!


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Are you bumping purposely to p*** me off?



the thread isn't even a month old...

It's not bumping

@FrozenPhoenix96: don't be rude. Jump Out is the japanese title, and a lot of people (like myself) prefer to call it AC3DS so calm yo **** and let them call it what they want to


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> the thread isn't even a month old...
> 
> It's not bumping
> 
> @FrozenPhoenix96: don't be rude. Jump Out is the japanese title, and a lot of people (like myself) prefer to call it AC3DS so calm yo **** and let them call it what they want to


yeah sorry, i was very angry and frustrated at the moment i made a reaction, because i screwed up my art that i was making, and now i can delete it because i drawed something very wrong, and start over, i'm very sorry if pushed my stress to somebody else


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> calm yo ****


This made me laugh so hard.

Anyways, I own and have played all three games. So here's mine:

1. GameCube
2. City Folk
3. Wild World


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zyker said:


> This made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Anyways, I own and have played all three games. So here's mine:
> 
> ...


it made me laugh a lot too xD
because the fact i'm a boy
XD


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 4, 2012)

My list would go as fallows:
1. Wild World
2. GameCube
3. City Folks

Wild World was my first game, but I have played the other versions, including Animal Forest. I like Wild World's pick-up-and-play style. Portable titles that pack so much in are always impressive to me.
AC for the GameCube was amazing and the holidays were the best of any other AC game to date, but the camera sliding between acres was nauseating for me. Wild World is like a really cleaned up GC for me.
City Folks is my least favourite because it really didn't add much to what Wild World had already given us. Yeah, there was a city. But it wasn't particularly impressive. It would blow maybe fifteen minutes of game time if you went in everywhere. It was a welcome addition, but I think they could have done more with it.

I'm quite confident that AC3DS will knock Wild World off its perch soon enough, though. And I'll be happy if it does.


----------



## Niks (Aug 4, 2012)

*I can't say anything about the Gamecube version because i never played it. So my top 3 is

1. CF
2 WW
3 GC*


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2012)

Little bit of a bump here but oh well, this board isn't very active anyway. 

For me it would have to be:

1. Wild World
2. Gamecube
3. City Folk

It's definitely a tough choice between Wild World and Gamecube for me. I played the Gamecube one first and there always will be something special about it because of that. However, I just played Wild World so much more. And I have loads of memories I will never forget from playing that game online with folks from this forum back in the day. The hats and accessories actually added a lot to the game for me too.


----------



## Anna (Oct 6, 2012)

That is one awful community choice.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

I like GC the best - it was the first one I played - but all of that aside - it's the one I always go back to out of all 3...I always find myself replaying the GC version moreso than the other 2... when 3DS comes out it will either bump GC from the top spot or it will be in second place


----------



## deadendking (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd say it goes:
City Folk
Wild World
Gamecube

But it's only a marginal difference. I didn't hate anything about any of them!


----------



## Dylab (Oct 15, 2012)

Cf 
Ww 
GC


----------

